# Grizz Press II



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

My first prototype was a "step" style that I did ot care for.The "bread board material did not stay guled with CA and I wanted something that could be easily adapted for different sizes/applications.
 imentioned in an earlier thread that I had made a turret system and though it has it's draw backs, I like this one better.
As far as I know there are only two like it, Right Lou?






























I still have more more change coming but this desgn works for now.


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 8, 2005)

Eagle, what is that piece that seems to pivot, and where does it pivot?  Since I have the same press, maybe I can improve what I am using. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Fred
Thats a glued up block of Brazilian Walnut flooring.
THe pivot is a 1/4x 20 bolt T nutted in teh wooden base in front of the post.
I played around with it until I got it to clear the post.You want another picture?
Hang on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Closer view of the pivot




<br />


----------



## Fred in NC (Feb 8, 2005)

Very ingenious and very good, Eagle!  And thanks for the new pic!


----------



## Gary (Feb 8, 2005)

Another good example of some original thinking.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />Another good example of some original thinking.



(shhhhhhsh!I think it's frowned upon by some)


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 8, 2005)

As far as I know, I have the only other one like this in existence.  I did make a minor adjustment.  The loose 4th step (the bread board piece) has two small rare earth magnets as does the top step.  That way I keep from having to chase down where I set it. Thanks, Eagle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

Lou
It turned out that my extra "bread board" piece wedges between the pivot bolt head and the body of the steps.
Grizz press III is on the mental drawing board.


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 8, 2005)

Sign me up!  I've got TSW-11-29! [8D]


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

How big a jar?


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice Upgrade.  I'm working on mine as well.  [8D]


----------



## Gregory Huey (Feb 11, 2005)

Where did the original press come from?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gregory Huey_
> <br />Where did the original press come from?


Discontinued item from Grizzly
$20.00 after shipping added[]


----------

